# 70 GTO 400 Fuel Pump Installation Problem!!



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all I have a 1970 Pontiac GTO 400 and it died on me the other day coming out of the driveway and has been dead for a week. The Fuel Pump is the problem and I am in the midst of replacing it as I write this. I have the old pump off and the new pump will not go on. I put it into the block and it doesnt line up with the bolt holes. It is the exact same pump as the old one in length size shape its identical it just will not go in. Is there a secret to getting this on that I am not familiar with?? Does it need to be at TDC?? Any help would be much abliged. BTW its a 400


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The part on the cam that activates the pumping action is more then likely at the point were it's trying to push the pump lever down (against spring pressure) causing the pump to not line up. You could either force the pump straight with one hand against the pressure of the arm then start the bolts, or maybe turn the motor over slightly changing the pressure against the lever arm.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I hooked the battery back up and cranked it over a few times trying to get the positioning better and it never wants to go in or line up correctly it gets close, but theres still a significant gap or its just to low. If anyone has had much experience with it let me know and I will post some pics if need be.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

well gents im gonna hook up the bolts and see if i cant crank it over just a bit and then tighten them up some more I never expected this would be a problem or for someone else to have not ran into it. Wish me luck i dont wanna grenade it today


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would not crank it over with the bolts loose. Good way to pull the threads out of the aluminum timing cover. Just push it in like a gorilla, to compress the spring, and tighten it up all the way.Make sure the arm is identical to the original pump's.


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

alright note to any of you guys that are ever installing a fuel pump on a 400 6.6L just put the pump in there and then tighten up the screws even if it doesnt feel natural and then reply to the post above mine where the guy says to Hulk up and guerilla mash that **** on there.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Been there done that.

My dad left the old pump in and added an electric pump in the trunk. Said he had a problem getting the new one in.

Come to find out, the pump was good. The bolt for the cam thingy had loosened. Darn near wore a hole in the timing cover.

It can be a pain.

Glad you got yours right.:cheers


----------

